# Ok, RB20DET plans



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

I successfully built a custom turbo kit for a 2001 Subaru Impreza 2.5RS that put out about 220whp, so I am not new to the FI game. However, I am new to the Nissan line of motors. 

The motor I have is from a 1988 or 1989 RWD Cefiro front clip that was imported.

Plans include rebuilt Bilstein adjustable coilovers (came with clip), Z32 fuel pump, Z32 MAF and custom intake, RX7 550 injectors, to-be-determined turbo, to-be-determined FMIC, to-be-determined clutch, NGK colder plugs, either JWT ECU or $10 pot mod for fuel control, obligitory boost & egt & and oil pressure gauges, straight 3" turbo to tip exhaust, TurboXS HP MBC.

Goal of around 400rwhp. What else would I need to complete this task, besides the donor car of course?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Goal of around 400rwhp. What else would I need to complete this task, besides the donor car of course?


 Better headgaskets and fuel control. You will not touch 400whp with that motor if not fueled correctly. But you will get to watch what happens to the gasket @ 15psi of boost if not careful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Good point on the headgasket, I had forgotten about that. Yeah, I know, air and fuel are the two most important things.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

That's tragic what happened to that Sentra in your www link, btw.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Yeah, it hurt me even more physically! That one was my girlfriend's and now I'm rebuilding her another one. Planning on putting down 400whp with hers and 500whp with my own. 400whp is easy, but 500 will be a tuning task.


----------

